# How I beat the CA fumes...



## Timbo (Aug 27, 2011)

I read so many posts where folks complain about the CA fumes, that I thought I'd share what I do to beat that problem.  First, let me say the best way is to ware a chemical absorbing mask.  I don't do that...I probably should but I don't...my guess is most folks reading this don't either.

My easy fix is to use a floor standing fan set on the lowest setting.  When I'm gluing in tubes, I sit at my table saw, I place the fan about 5 feet away, blowing from my left to right.  The CA fumes are blown away to my right before reaching my nose.

When applying CA at the lathe, I place the fan several feet behind, and to my left.  Again, the fumes are gently blown away from me.  I don't even get a whiff of CA fumes when I use the fan setup. 

Give it a shot if you have a floor fan you can steal away to the shop.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been using this exact technique for years...it works great. Once in a while I will forget the fan while CA finishing and immediately get the (not so) gentle reminder to the eyes and nose. Highly recommended.


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 27, 2011)

A well placed dust collector works well, also.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have gone one step further. I use the fan method, WITH a mask but on top of that my husband installed a bathroom ventilation fan that is vented to the outside. The fan blows the fumes to the ventilation unit and out they go!
Alice


----------



## Timbo (Sep 2, 2011)

Good job Alice!  You're doing it right.  I would have to have a hole bored in my cement foundation to do that.  I'm committed the shop in my next house will NOT be in the basement.  Actually, I don't even want my next house to have a basement.  We live in the northeast now.  The good thing about a basement shop is the temperature never gets above 77 in the Summer, or drops below 65 in the Winter.  We'll be moving a little further south...probably NC.  Hopefully the heating and cooling bill for the new shop wont be crazy.


----------



## pensbydesign (Sep 7, 2011)

been using a fan works for me because i  have a larger shop for it to dissipate in, its still there and thought of putting in a range hood vented outside, i figure this will work for pouring
pr also getting those fumes out of the shop also.


----------



## AceHoleInOne (Sep 7, 2011)

Try water-based:bananen_smilies046:   :biggrin:

-Ace-


----------



## rherrell (Sep 8, 2011)

I also use a fan, works great!


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm one of the fan users, too.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 8, 2011)

When the severe flu like allergies with chest pains hit, you can't go back to "just a fan". A good face mask, a fan, a good DC system too, all preceded with a good allergy tablet or two before finishing a pen.

For me, I went 2 1/2 years with no problems and then over the course of about 2 months, went from a slight sniffle to a little more drainage and two mild cold like allergy symptom to a full fledge flu like symptom. I can make a pen and stay fine for about 4 to 6 hours and then when it starts, it comes on like a ton of bricks unless I do as mentioned in the first paragraph.

I tried several finishes and they did not measure up for me so I either had to quit or find a way to make it with CA. That is when I decided to install a DC system. I was in Japan at the time where finding a decent costing DC for even a pen making lathe was cost prohibitive and too noisy for close neighborhoods as in major cities in that country. I managed to find a Makita 3 inch DC system and enclose it in a sound deadening chamber and enclose all duct work in a layer of loose carpet. It cut down on the sound and provided the collection needed to help with keeping fumes and CA dust down. And of course I used a dual canister mask, and fan, and kept a damp towel close by to get the dust off of my sleeves and hands. Oh, forgot the allergy pill before. I did this for about 2 years. I haven't been able to set my shop up back here in the States yet.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 12, 2011)

When I told my husband what I wanted he said the same thing! He said," But I will have to drill a hole in the foundation!" My response was " So what's your point?"

He he! Since I have the vent he must really love me!
Alice








Timbo said:


> Good job Alice!  You're doing it right.  I would have to have a hole bored in my cement foundation to do that.  I'm committed the shop in my next house will NOT be in the basement.  Actually, I don't even want my next house to have a basement.  We live in the northeast now.  The good thing about a basement shop is the temperature never gets above 77 in the Summer, or drops below 65 in the Winter.  We'll be moving a little further south...probably NC.  Hopefully the heating and cooling bill for the new shop wont be crazy.


----------

